# convert ipad 2 to ipad 1 size



## incadar (Apr 1, 2011)

does anyone please know a adapter or clip on device that will allow a ipad 2 to be used in a crestron ipad 1 dock?

we purchased 5 of the wrong model by mistake and cannot return as in Thailand. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It appears you are out of luck, your only option is the IDOC-PAD2-DSC dock for iPad 2 and iPad 3.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, it sounds like you're out of luck on this one. The difference in thickness between the 1st and 2nd gen iPads is a lot. Maybe you can resell them on eBay.


----------

